# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  srl non deposita bilancio, chiusura?

## aldobagno

sono in causa con una srl e guarda caso quest'ultima l'ultimo anno non ha depositato il bilancio alla Camera di Commercio, nonostante ho le prove che non sia inattiva..sta aspettando che dopo 3 anni la Camera di commercio la cancelli d'ufficio per chiudere e non saldare tutto? In questo caso è obbligatoria la fase di liquidazione dopo i 3 anni? Ci sono sanzioni per gli amministratori per il mancato deposito dei bilanci (la normativa prevede che debbano depositarli entro 30 gg dall'approvazione dei soci -in questo caso unico socio- ma come faccio a sapere se è stato approvato?)?Cosa mi consigliate?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> sono in causa con una srl e guarda caso quest'ultima l'ultimo anno non ha depositato il bilancio alla Camera di Commercio, nonostante ho le prove che non sia inattiva..sta aspettando che dopo 3 anni la Camera di commercio la cancelli d'ufficio per chiudere e non saldare tutto? In questo caso è obbligatoria la fase di liquidazione dopo i 3 anni? Ci sono sanzioni per gli amministratori per il mancato deposito dei bilanci (la normativa prevede che debbano depositarli entro 30 gg dall'approvazione dei soci -in questo caso unico socio- ma come faccio a sapere se è stato approvato?)?Cosa mi consigliate?

  Lei che tipo di rapporto ha con la S.r.l. in questione ? Il mancato deposito dei bilanci d'esercizio è sanzionato dall'art. 2630, co. 2 del cod. civ.. Ma la sanzione più grave riguarda la mancata convocazione dell'assemblea dei soci regolata dall'art.2631 del cod.civ. 
Chiunque ne abbia interesse (creditori sociali compresi) può chiedere apposito certificato alla C.C.I.A.A. che attesti la presentazione del bilancio o rivolgersi ad un intermediario abilitato (ad es. ad un commercialista) per ottenere una visura.

----------


## aldobagno

ho una causa per richiesta risarcimento danni per oltre 15k euro..la visura già ce l'ho e non risulta depositato alcun bilancio..ma come faccio a sapere se si tratta di semplice mancato deposito o mancata convocazione assemblea? (ps trattasi di unico socio da visura). Faccio segnalazione alla CCIAA? Possibile che lui stia attendendo 3 anni per essere cancellato d'ufficio dalla CCIAA (come se fosse un'azienda inattiva)?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> ho una causa per richiesta risarcimento danni per oltre 15k euro..la visura già ce l'ho e non risulta depositato alcun bilancio..ma come faccio a sapere se si tratta di semplice mancato deposito o mancata convocazione assemblea? (ps trattasi di unico socio da visura). Faccio segnalazione alla CCIAA? Possibile che lui stia attendendo 3 anni per essere cancellato d'ufficio dalla CCIAA (come se fosse un'azienda inattiva)?

  Purtroppo stabilire se si versi in materia di mancata convocazione dell'assemblea o meno bisognerebbe disporre dei verbali di assemblea che non sono tutti oggetto di deposito in Camera di Commercio. Può essere che l'assemblea sia stata convocata ma che sia andata deserta o che non sia stata in grado di raggiungere il quorum costitutivo necessario e quindi sia sta rimandata. Fare la segnalazione in Camera di Commercio credo serva a poco, poichè la Camera non ha poteri ispettivi sulla documentazione e comunque risulterebbe semplicissimo redigere un verbale che renda inidonea l'assemblea a discutere e deliberare sul tema. Potrebbe denunciare il fatto all'Agenzia delle Entrate, dopo 90 gg. dal termine di presentazione della dichiarazione quando la stessa si considera fiscalmente omessa (accertandosi che la dichiarazione nel frattempo non sia stata presentata) per innescare un controllo fiscale. Sulle reali intenzioni dell'amministratore è difficile esprimersi.

----------


## aldobagno

innescare un accertamento fiscale all'Ade non sarebbe proprio saggio per i miei interessi creditori, visto che in quel caso diventerei un creditore subordinato..io vorrei imporre all'amministratore il deposito per valutare l'aggredibilita' del patrimonio della srl..

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> innescare un accertamento fiscale all'Ade non sarebbe proprio saggio per i miei interessi creditori, visto che in quel caso diventerei un creditore subordinato..io vorrei imporre all'amministratore il deposito per valutare l'aggredibilita' del patrimonio della srl..

  Non ha alcun potere al riguardo e non credo esista un escamotage per indurlo a farlo.

----------


## aldobagno

grazie per il riscontro ma credo sia assurdo perché in fin dei conti per le soc di capitali le iscrizioni sul Registro Imprese hanno perlopiù efficacia costitutiva e ritengo assurdo non possa essere contestata..

----------


## Roberto72

Non ti rimane che andare per vie legali e, in caso di vittoria, pignorargli il c/c (sempre che venga a sapere in quale piazza ed in quale banca è acceso) o altri beni immobili o mobili registrati.

----------


## aldobagno

> Non ti rimane che andare per vie legali e, in caso di vittoria, pignorargli il c/c (sempre che venga a sapere in quale piazza ed in quale banca è acceso) o altri beni immobili o mobili registrati.

  Appunto mi serviva un bilancio aggiornato..dalla nota integrativa dello scorso bilancio so dove erano aperti allora i cc e le autovetture..ma ora? booo

----------


## Roberto72

> Appunto mi serviva un bilancio aggiornato..dalla nota integrativa dello scorso bilancio so dove erano aperti allora i cc e le autovetture..ma ora? booo

  Strano che in n.i. vengano riportati tali dati.
Comunque per le auto basta una visura al pra, mentre se devi pignorare un c/c puoi provare in quello che risultava a te. Attenzione a non tentare pignoramenti a raffica su tutte le banche che ti capita sperando di beccare quella giusta, che rischi di essere denunciato tu stesso per danni (dato che rovini la reputazione del debitore).

----------


## aldobagno

> Strano che in n.i. vengano riportati tali dati.
> Comunque per le auto basta una visura al pra, mentre se devi pignorare un c/c puoi provare in quello che risultava a te. Attenzione a non tentare pignoramenti a raffica su tutte le banche che ti capita sperando di beccare quella giusta, che rischi di essere denunciato tu stesso per danni (dato che rovini la reputazione del debitore).

   ..però io sto agendo per tutelare i miei interessi con un fine meritevole di tutela quindi non penso sia proprio una cosa comune..mi chiedo..è una tua presunzione o ti è capitato (e poi hanno effettivamente dato ragione al debitore)?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> grazie per il riscontro ma credo sia assurdo perché in fin dei conti per le soc di capitali le iscrizioni sul Registro Imprese hanno perlopiù efficacia costitutiva e ritengo assurdo non possa essere contestata..

  A chi la contesta la mancata presentazione del bilancio al Registro delle Imprese ?  
E se esiste un legittimo motivo di mancato deposito, ad esempio, per assemblea regolarmente convocata ma andata deserta o assemblea con quorum costitutivo che non raggiunge il minimo richiesto rimandata ad una data che senza l'accesso ai verbali non può conoscere ?   
L'unica strada è l'azione legale per contestare il mancato funzionamento dell'assemblea, ma se l'assemblea è stata più volte legittimamente rinviata, potrebbe rischiare di andare incontro ad una possibile azione di risarcimento danni.

----------


## aldobagno

> A chi la contesta la mancata presentazione del bilancio al Registro delle Imprese ?  
> E se esiste un legittimo motivo di mancato deposito, ad esempio, per assemblea regolarmente convocata ma andata deserta o assemblea con quorum costitutivo che non raggiunge il minimo richiesto rimandata ad una data che senza l'accesso ai verbali non può conoscere ?   
> L'unica strada è l'azione legale per contestare il mancato funzionamento dell'assemblea, ma se l'assemblea è stata più volte legittimamente rinviata, potrebbe rischiare di andare incontro ad una possibile azione di risarcimento danni.

  ..non so se l'ho già detto ma parliamo di una srl che da visura sembra avere un socio unico al 100%, sembra difficoltoso pensare che l'assemblea abbia una qualche difficoltà a deliberare (a proposito ma secondo l'art. 2250 c.c. comma quarto, nel caso di S.r.l. deve essere indicata negli atti e nella corrispondenza  se queste hanno un unico socio? io non lo vedo indicato ne nelle fatture ne nella ragione sociale..)

----------


## aldobagno

nessuno ha spunti sul fatto che la srl abbia un socio unico e non lo dichiari nelle fatture e nei contratti?

----------

